# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support >  Galago ultrapro keyboard fixed with metal plate?

## Linux_cat

Has this fixed the issue? Or is the keyboard still unusable?

Anyone know how the updated keyboard compares to the MacBook air keyboard?

----------


## rorschachwalter

According to people who've had the replacement, it doesn't fix the keys not registering. It apparently helps decrease the flex.
Here's one guy who talks about it.

----------


## Linux_cat

Thanks for the prompt reply.

So disappointing that it was shipped with such faults, as a result im going to return mine (I haven't take it out of the box as ive been away on holiday).

I waited for 2 months on back order, such a let down.

----------


## javsalgar

I installed the replacement keyboard and the issue was not solved. It got a little better, but they still have to work on it. Specially the SPACE key, it gets a little annoying.

----------


## penpoints2

I pre-ordered the Galago and received it in early August. Mine didn't have the metal plate under the keyboard. Several keys wouldn't register (sometimes), and the spacebar frequently wouldn't register a space. This keyboard was very annoying and basically unusable. At first System76 support tried to talk me into keeping it - actually telling me that I'd eventually get used to the keyboard, have to break it in first, etc. Then they offered to send a replacement (new keyboard, not laptop). Then they accepted the return, with me paying for the shipping. I doubt that the metal plate will fix anything - this just seems like a hack. Why weren't these laptops tested before shipment? Why is the buyer expected to make the repairs? Why hasn't System76 addressed this problem, say with a recall, rebate, or at least a public acknowledgment that the problem exists? Instead the burden is placed on the customers. This purchase was a huge disappointment.

----------


## Linux_cat

> Why weren't these laptops tested before shipment? Why is the buyer expected to make the repairs? Why hasn't System76 addressed this problem, say with a recall, rebate, or at least a public acknowledgment that the problem exists?


My sentiments exactly, very valid questions that I would love to see answered.

----------


## rorschachwalter

> Why weren't these laptops tested before shipment?


System76 is _well aware_ of the keyboard issue. Clevo keyboards are known to be problematic, and people have complained in the past. I recently made a big fuss the GazP9 I purchased, and was first told by Ian (after sending videos of the keyboard's behavior), that it was a bad keyboard and needed replacement. When that didn't fix the problem, I was told that it was just personal preference (strange, considering he just saw the behavior and considered it defective himself!).

I think the problem here is that System76 can't fix the machines (they just buy whatever they can, which is Clevo), and so they can't admit they're problematic. What else would they sell if they had to admit to the world that, "Hey, our keyboards don't register keystrokes, but we're going to keep selling them anyway because people keep buying them and we don't have any other choice if we want to stay in business"?

And I got the same spiel you did -- that I'd get used to it, that I just had to break it in, etc.

----------


## penpoints2

> And I got the same spiel you did -- that I'd get used to it, that I just had to break it in, etc.


I don't mind very stiff keys, with a short travel distance. This is one of my preferred kinds of keyboards. But unregistered keystrokes, even 1% or fewer, are unacceptable. (It was a lot more than 1% on this keyboard.) System76 support staff were always very polite, but they were basically telling me: "learn how to type better" - which is really kind of rude, or maybe just clueless. There were lots of things I liked about the Galago, and I felt bad about returning it. I was ready to buy a different machine from System76, after the refund came through, but because of the poor support, the delays, etc., I won't be ordering from them again.

----------


## rorschachwalter

> I don't mind very stiff keys, with a short travel distance.


Agreed, I actually got used to the short travel distance, so that when I sent my System76 back, it took a while for my annoyance with my interim laptop's more traditional keyboard to go away.

----------


## Linux_cat

I really should of researched before purchasing, I was  under the impression system76 made their own laptops!

Can anyone recommend an alternative? That is comparable to the Galago specs?

I've been using a Lenovo L430 for the past year and its been a solid performer, so I might try a higher Lenovo model now as ubuntu hardware support is very good.

----------


## w_d2

> Can anyone recommend an alternative? That is comparable to the Galago specs?


I'm in a similar situation; Galago seemed like best solution. However, after reading reviews, now considering Sager NP7330. Still made by Clevo, but reviews seem more positive.

----------


## Sarndeep_Nijjar

So I got back from Holiday a couple of days ago, and unpacked and started using my Galago.....

I have to say, first impressions its a great machine, beautiful screen, really nice casing...I find the clickpad fine...and the keyboard....

Is actually pretty good!, I dont know if its my typing style but I didnt feel I was missing any keys, I hit wrong ones as I was getting used to the keyboard....but i dont think there is anything functionally wrong with it..I really like it!

Bear in mind I was using it for around an hour or so, but in that time I felt happy with my purchase...unti, I noticed that the speaker grill had been dented!. Ive reported it to System76, im hoping the return/replacement process will be smooth however Im going back and forth with them at the moment with pictures which is a little fustrating. Has anyone ever received a damaged laptop from them?

----------


## Pobega

I can't speak for System76, but my unit from another company has the keyboard totally fixed. I think the keyboard thing was a manufacturing error from Clevo, and I don't think the resellers are allowed to tell you that.

----------


## kmelt93

Will new orders of Galago laptops automatically come with metal plates? I'm considering the Galago, but I don't want to manually put some plate on my laptop.

----------


## keith5

> Will new orders of Galago laptops automatically come with metal plates? I'm considering the Galago, but I don't want to manually put some plate on my laptop.


Yes.  I got mine 2 weeks ago and the flex reported when typing on the keyboard was not a problem for me.  I was also told while my computer was in assembly that all new orders would be shipping with the plate, and it definitely seems like mine did.  I still have some responsiveness problems, especially when I hit a key near the edge of the key.  If I hit it towards the middle, or harder, it registers.  It seems the switch underneath is not getting pressed sometimes when I touch the side of the keys.  There are times that I go multiple sentences typing fast and accurate, and there are other times where I am correcting every other word.  I am just going to try to live with it/adapt my typing style to it.  I love everything else about this computer and I don't want to deal with sending it back and trying a different vendor or something.

----------


## houstonbofh

> I really should of researched before purchasing, I was  under the impression system76 made their own laptops!


Almost no one makes their own laptops.  There are really only about nine laptop manufacturers, and you don't buy from them.  They just OEM to everyone.

Some links on this...
http://www.mindconnection.com/librar...keslaptops.htm
http://www.xoticpc.com/laptop-manufa...ops-ip-11.html

----------


## 4CP8X4x

Just got my Galago today. LOVE IT! No keyboard Problems. It is, however, far from the best keyboard out there. That said, it registers key strokes no problem. I think the post above is right, it was probably a clevo screw up that they fixed but wont let anyone talk about. It may not be the best keyboard but Im already getting used to it after just a few hours and in my opinion its a small price to pay for such a wonderful computer. NOTE. If you do get the Galago, install Ubuntu 13.10, Phoronix tests show a HUGE graphics performanc increase due to the newer driver (like double). Then install the system76 driver from https://launchpad.net/~system76-dev/+archive/daily to get the 13.10 version of the driver. Anyway Id recomend this PC to anyone looking for a linux laptop.

----------


## Ocean Machine

> Just got my Galago today. LOVE IT! No keyboard Problems. It is, however, far from the best keyboard out there. That said, it registers key strokes no problem. I think the post above is right, it was probably a clevo screw up that they fixed but wont let anyone talk about. It may not be the best keyboard but Im already getting used to it after just a few hours and in my opinion its a small price to pay for such a wonderful computer. NOTE. If you do get the Galago, install Ubuntu 13.10, Phoronix tests show a HUGE graphics performanc increase due to the newer driver (like double). Then install the system76 driver from https://launchpad.net/~system76-dev/+archive/daily to get the 13.10 version of the driver. Anyway Id recomend this PC to anyone looking for a linux laptop.


Thanks for the tip - I just upgraded my Galago, and this machine is blazingly fast under 13.10!

----------


## raphael-estrada

Any tips on performing the upgrade? Do I just get an ISO for 13.10 and blow away 13.04 or is there some recommended "proper" update I should know about? Sorry, I haven't much experience with Ubuntu in particular.

----------


## isantop

There's only 10 days left until the final version of 13.10 is released. You should probably wait for that.

----------


## raphael-estrada

Thanks, I'll sit that out then.

----------


## raphael-estrada

FYI I got the new keyboard built in (five minute job, max; very simple). I think it's notably better, keys are more firm. They're still not great, you have to hit them very much in the centre for them to register. Keyboard does the job, but still isn't great (which in fairness none of the laptop keyboards I've had were).

----------


## 4CP8X4x

Could you explain or link how o remove the keyboard, Id like to know how to access the inside?

----------


## isantop

You'll want to remove the "middle" screws on the bottom of the laptop. These are the two closest to the center of the system. 

Once you've got them removed, turn the computer over and open the lid. Gently use a flat tool to pop one side of the power-button-trim panel (that runs between the keyboard and the screen), then finish removing it gently to avoid breaking it.

Once the trim panel is removed, you can remove the two keyboard screws and the keyboard should come up. Take care not to damage the ribbon cable that connects it to the motherboard.

----------


## 4CP8X4x

Thank You!

----------


## spammermattic2000

In case it hasn't been posted before:




> Sometimes you strike the wrong key. Sometimes it's three, four or five keys. With the Galago UltraPro, we struck the wrong keyboard. That's not okay with us. We went back to the drawing board and completely redesigned the keyboard.
> 
> It wasn't a simple solution. The new design required new tooling and molding for manufacturing, not to mention design and test time. We're excited to announce that our work is done and we've produced a new keyboard that results in a 41% typing speed increase, accuracy increase from 83% to 99% and solid, firm feedback with each stroke. It's awesome!
> 
> Even better, we'll ship you a replacement keyboard for free! We'll include instructions to replace your keyboard and, of course, our world class support is here to help.
> 
> Request Your Free Keyboard
> 
> Thank you for being a System76 customer,


Props to system76 for that. My Galago is only a month or so old, and has no flex in the keyboard so i assume it already has the metal plate modded keyboard. does this mean this is a _NEW_ new keyboard design? Hopefully it fixes the "keys not registering unless hit square in the middle" problem which is plaguing so many users. I'll report back when I receive mine in a few weeks.

----------


## yashchandra

Yep I got the same email and apparently it is on behalf of the CEO Carl Richell. I bought the Galago UltraPro just about a week ago and immediatly logged a case with System76 for the faulty keyboard. So I am a very new customer and the problems still exist regardless of whether they added the metal plate or not. So I am really hoping this latest email is talking about a completely brand new designed keyboard. Just ordered it and will update this forum once I receive, install and test it.

----------


## beru2

Hey guys, my galago just arrived today, and I've been using it for a few hours: no keyboard problems at all, so far. I'm pretty happy with the purchase, it's a wonderful machine.

----------


## isantop

This is a new new keyboard (3rd revision) to the Galago. The metal plate helped, but this takes it to an entirely different plane.

----------


## francesco-gelli90

Please guy, let me know if they really fixed it..I would buy it, but I am really perplexed about the keyboard issue..
If I order it in the next days, will the keybord be alright? Or will I have to ask for the metal plate? (I live in Italy, so that would be disappointing)
I haven't understand if the fix they spoke of is only the adding of the metal plate, or if they did some other better fix (In the official page they say: "confortable keyboard and clickpad" ...is this about the fix or its really a bad joke?  :Confused: )

----------


## beru2

> Please guy, let me know if they really fixed it..I would buy it, but I am really perplexed about the keyboard issue..
> If I order it in the next days, will the keybord be alright? Or will I have to ask for the metal plate? (I live in Italy, so that would be disappointing)
> I haven't understand if the fix they spoke of is only the adding of the metal plate, or if they did some other better fix (In the official page they say: "confortable keyboard and clickpad" ...is this about the fix or its really a bad joke? )


Yes. The keyboard issues are all fixed. See my previous post:




> Hey guys, my galago just arrived today, and I've  been using it for a few hours: no keyboard problems at all, so far. I'm  pretty happy with the purchase, it's a wonderful machine.

----------


## isantop

Any new orders would ship with the fixed keyboard (which includes hand-built movement in addition to the metal plate, and totally fixes the issues).

----------


## Neil_Toronto

I just got my replacement, 6 days after I requested it. Replacing it was easy: I just followed the included directions, using the included screwdriver. After 30 minutes with it, I'm happy to say that it appears to be everything Carl claimed. It's registered every keystroke, and has a light enough touch that it doesn't mess up my timing like the last one did. I haven't tested every key yet, but the ones I've tested respond to light touches in corners as well as centers.

I love my Galago again. Yay!

----------


## chipmunk_alwin

> Any new orders would ship with the fixed keyboard (which includes hand-built movement in addition to the metal plate, and totally fixes the issues).


isantop, is this 3rd keyboard revision to the Galago Ultra Pro made by Clevo or by system76?

----------


## yashchandra

I received the "replacement" keyboard but guess what. The screwdriver they provided cannot open one of the 2 screws on the back panel as provided in the instructions. That 1 scew is really pushed inside the panel and I have struggled to un-scew it yet. I am really furstrated as a customer and to be honest, why cannot they send recent customers a new laptop wkth the latest keyboard already installed. I have not even bought my laptop for 2 weeks. This is ridiculous and completely un-acceptable. I highly recommend NOT BUYING THIS LAPTOP at all.  WHy go through the pain of replacing stuff ? Why cannot they just recall faulty ones and send a new one ? This is seriously annoying. If you are reading this and still considering buying this laptop, I suggest save your money for something else. Not worth the time and hassle. Completely ridiculous.

----------


## yashchandra

They just responded to my ticket saying this

"I do apologize, but we couldn't send you a replacement machine. 

if you'd like I can have you send both the keyboard and machine in and we can replace this for you."

Now I don't trust them frankly.  I am going to call my credit card company and do a chargeback unless they re-imburse me for the shipping. Such a disappointed customer.

----------


## nkasprak

I'll just chime in here to say that I just installed the replacement keyboard and it's like night and day - no problems with missed strokes at all. Orders of magnitude better - I'm now a happy Galago owner. 

Regarding the complaints about installation above, I'll just add my experience - it was indeed a bit difficult to get one of the screws out - was pretty tight - but not impossible after some effort and pressure. (I also didn't even notice they sent me a screwdriver - I just used my own. You can buy a set of computer-screw sized screwdrivers at Staples or OfficeMax for fairly cheap.)

----------


## keith5

Well, one of the screws on the bottom that the instructions say to remove was actually not screwed through the case for me.  Instead, I could see it through the hole that it was only screwed inside.  Basically, I would have had to remove the whole bottom to get to it.  BUT, I just removed the screw that I could get to and went forward with the keyboard replacement.  It turns out that only one screw was holding the keyboard in (the one I could get to without removing the bottom of the case).  So, if anyone has that same problem, you should only have to remove one screw on the bottom of the case. The one I didn't need to remove also had a little clear rubber stopper thing covering it, so that is another way to tell.  The new keyboard is fantastic, by the way.

----------


## raphael-estrada

I just put in the third gen keyboard. Much much better. The second gen one really made not much of a difference, this one's an entire different story. Keys are much firmer, pressure points a lot better. Good move, System76.

----------


## spammermattic2000

> Props to system76 for that. My Galago is only a month or so old, and has no flex in the keyboard so i assume it already has the metal plate modded keyboard. does this mean this is a _NEW_ new keyboard design? Hopefully it fixes the "keys not registering unless hit square in the middle" problem which is plaguing so many users. I'll report back when I receive mine in a few weeks.


Recieved new (rev 3, as people are calling it) keyboard today, and installed. Its a vast vast improvement on the rev2 keyboard that shipped with my galago. You can now hit keys on the edge and the keypress registers correctly, and the keys now have a slightly more pronounced/firmer pressing resistance/click/feedback (the rev2 keyboard keypresses had almost no feedback, you couldnt tell if the key pressed or not). First impressions are very good. My accuracy has improved back to that of a normal good keyboard.  

This was the one show-stopper problem with the Galago Ultrapro, and System76 have now completely addressed it. Well done and thanks!

----------

